# Finall took the bull by the horns.



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Had this Ruger 77 in 220 swift for several years now. Have never been happy with the trigger pull on it so find my self using the 243 for coyotes more than the swift. Have searched the web for several years for a web site that tells how to adjust the trigger with no luck. Finally broke down and took it to a smith a friend of a friend recommended.
First thing he told me was that there were not that many Ruger's with that type of trigger made, most in the V model so that is why I couldn't find any information on the three screw adjuster.
Any way for $30.00 he kept it for a few days, I got it back at the end of last week. Sun came out yesterday and I found I didn't have any pressing things to do so took the swift to my back yard range.

New one last fall.


After a bit of 50 yard work (about 10 rounds) since the action had been out of the stock to get it sighted in again for 200 yards I took a trailer load of water filled milk jugs to a cut bank on the creek flood plain. Range was 175 ranged yards. Was a lot of fun watching those jugs explode and the water fly. One I had stapled a chunk of card board to a tree with the jug in front. A 55gr. Hornady A max exploded the jug but not even a tiny bump in the card board that bullet just exploded it seemed.
I also shot some 55gr, Sierra spire points the normal load I had worked up., they exploded the milk jugs but didn't do the damage that the A Maxes did. Finally the rain clouds rolled back in so I packed things up so to get out of the rain. I went back and got the scrap jugs when it cleared in the evening.

Sure like that trigger now and nothing like exploding water jugs for range work. Can't hardly wait to try those A maxes on a coyote.

 Al


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Fun project. Good luck.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I know the fellas on the trapper forum really like the V-max as the get a hole in the rib cage a dead yote and no exit hole most of the time , they like not sewing


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I am going to change the zero to 300 yards. Is nearly cross hairs on vitals from 0 to 300 yards with the load I am using. Is low by 1.5 inches at 50 yards and just a tad above till 300 when it is sighted in for.
A 200 yard zero you have to deal with a drop of 8.6 inches at 300 yards.

I don't do any sewing. I only skin a good looking young one for some meat. Crock pot coyote is pretty good.

 Al


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I think they are liking the idea of 50 dollars in their pocket for a good pelt , helps buy more bullets


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Helps with grocery money. Most of the guys I hunt coyotes with just sell the carcass to Tom. He gives us about 50% of the skinned pelt price but we don't have the labor sewing and stretching and all the other things in caring for hides.
I do skin one out every so often for fresh meat for a stew.

crock pot coyote 

Coyote Recipe
2-4 lbs of coyote meat
16 oz of apricot preserves
1 bottle BBQ sauce
1/2 purple onion diced
1/2 tsp salt
1/2 tsp pepper
1/2 tsp garlic powder
Instructions: Throw all the ingredients in a crock pot and let them cook for about 8 hours

*Cajan Coyote*
INGREDIENTS:

* 2 cups vegetable oil
* 2 tablespoons Cajun seasoning
* 2 tablespoons dried Italian-style seasoning
* 2 tablespoons lemon pepper
* garlic powder to taste
* 2lbs of fresh thawed coyote meat - pounded to 1/2 inch thickness

DIRECTIONS:

1. In a large shallow dish, mix the oil, Cajun seasoning, Italian seasoning, garlic powder, and lemon pepper. Place the coyote meat in the dish, and turn to coat with the mixture. Cover, and refrigerate for 1/2 hour.
2. Preheat the grill for high heat.
3. Lightly oil the grill grate. Drain coyote, and discard marinade. Place coyote on hot grill and cook for 6 to 8 minutes on each side, or until juices run clear. 

 Al


----------

